# Waxwing pics



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I spent a few hours in my local Tesco's car park over the weekend admiring a flock of about 200 waxwings!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Cracking shots mate and what beautiful subjects to be photographing : victory:


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

You don't come across shots like those everyday!
Simply stunning, and what fantastic little birds as well


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I cant believe that you only have 2 replies here mate!!! :gasp:

Fantastic photos, really good to get the blue sky background, and some great sunlight behind you too. Bloody nice photos of a superb bird, and I think it will be a few years before we see such numbers here again.

I connected with a flock of near on 70 to 80 Waxwings local to me, on Christmas eve of all days!!!...Then another local sighting for me(about a week ago) and I actually counted 80 of them, all sitting on a power line above an orchard.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

is it normal for wax wings to be in such numbers this time of year
(awesome pix dude  )


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Bloody hell... they're brilliant, what camera were you using?! :gasp:


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

Wow!! great photos!! I love Waxwings, only seen about 20 this year though


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

fergie said:


> Cracking shots mate and what beautiful subjects to be photographing : victory:


Thanks mate :2thumb:



Crab Man said:


> You don't come across shots like those everyday!
> Simply stunning, and what fantastic little birds as well


Cheers, they are brilliant looking birds!



Testudo Man said:


> I cant believe that you only have 2 replies here mate!!! :gasp:
> 
> Fantastic photos, really good to get the blue sky background, and some great sunlight behind you too. Bloody nice photos of a superb bird, and I think it will be a few years before we see such numbers here again.
> 
> I connected with a flock of near on 70 to 80 Waxwings local to me, on Christmas eve of all days!!!...Then another local sighting for me(about a week ago) and I actually counted 80 of them, all sitting on a power line above an orchard.


Thanks mate, I was there for a couple of hours on Saturday morning, but it was overcast and didn't get many good pics. I woke up early on Sunday morning and saw it was completely clear and sunny, so shot down there ASAP and spent a few more hours!

Tricky little buggers to take photo's of though, they would perch high up in a tree for about 10 minutes, then all swarm down to the berries to feed for about 10 seconds, then fly back up to the tall tree! Didn't help that they were being chased off by 4 mistle thrushes, and getting spooked by all the shoppers!

Glad you finally saw some!



vawn said:


> is it normal for wax wings to be in such numbers this time of year
> (awesome pix dude  )


Thanks! It's not normal as such, but it does happen every few years. It's more than likely linked to a bad summer in Siberia meaning there aren't many winter berries for them to eat, so they arrive here in their thousands. The last time there were numbers like these was 2005 I think, although that wasn't as early as this! It's called an irruption year when they all arrive here like this.



Freakinfreak said:


> Bloody hell... they're brilliant, what camera were you using?! :gasp:


Thanks! Just a Canon 500D with 55-250mm. It took a good few hours of standing in a car park to get these pics. I'm still learning how to use it though, some of the pics don't have very good depth of field, and the focus point is a little off. But I think I'm getting it slowly!



Bruceyyy said:


> Wow!! great photos!! I love Waxwings, only seen about 20 this year though


Cheers! 20 is better than none though! Check out birdguides.com, then go to bird news extra to see if there are any sightings in your area! :2thumb:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

had to be a cannon lol


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

excellent!!!  really fantastic shots! waxies are stunning birds :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

beautiful photographs!

beautiful species!

wow!:no1:


----------

